

Drag elements outside (and back inside) the browser window - briangonzalez
http://suprb.com/apps/windom/

======
dm2
That is a nice action you've created.

Are there any use cases anyone can think of for this?

It would be nice if it were possible to drag between windows, but that might
be asking a little much.

